# Battery Manufacturers



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

For obvious reasons I like to use quality batteries in my quartz and electronic watches and have previously relied on the likes of Renata, Rayovac, Duracell and Maxell, for example. Recently I spotted a brand I'm not familiar with: "GP Batteries".

Has anyone tried these? Good? Bad? Indifferent?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

PM sent


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

They make a huge range of battery types and there larger batteries seem decent enough.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I wonder what Roger's PM said?









Only ever use Renata myself Rich...let us know how you get on, I could save thousands of Â£Â£Â£


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I've decided to stick with the brands I mentioned in my first post  I've found Energizer to be good too.

I often buy them in boxes of 10 to help keep the price down a bit but, like most things in life, I guess you get what you pay for, so buying cheap can often be a false economy.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> I've found Energizer to be good too.


The 301 Energizer is no good for Hamilton Electrics.









They take 301s but Energizer changed the shape slightly







; Renata are fine though







.


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> rhaythorne said:
> 
> 
> > I've found Energizer to be good too.
> ...


You are right! since about six month the 301 and the 386 is the same cell. Instead of High and Low drain

Energizer released a "multi drain" cell. As you pointed out there are a few movements that this battery will not fit.

Example of other multi cells are 370/371 or 395/399 362/361 etc etc. the benefits is that you need less models to cover the hole sortiment.


----------

